# Stanced B6/B7 Audi Sedan Thoroughly Built and Ready to Stir Debate



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Check out this stanced candy apple red 2002 A4 featured this month on Eurotuner.com. Given its many (and we mean many) modifications, SEMA show subtlety level and mix of many modifying styles, we're guessing most everyone who sees it will have an opinion on it.

For the OE+ guys, the car sports a B7 nose conversion despite its B6 rounded tail and 2002 production year. Stunning leather work on S4 seating inside and engine details like 2.5 TDI intercooler upgrade on the car's 1.8T motor will also win some points from this crowd.

The stance crowd, no doubt, will appreciate the car's impossibly low rolling ride height (at least rolling at that height for the photo shoot). While the A4 isn't the typical big luxury VIP ride like an A8 (any vintage) or classic like a 70's era obscure offering that are both more typical of the stance scene, it certainly qualifies in this niche as well.

Then there's the SEMA-scale content, details like double stitched leather under the hood and more audio than a Bang & Olufsen factory store.

Check out more details and photos at Eurotuner after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

